# Sotavento Severo (Eventos)



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2008 às 19:18)

Topico dedicado ao Sotavento onde pretendo colocar as minhas foto-reportagens (as minhas caçadas) para que fiquem registadas para sempre...

Já que tomei a decisão de partilhar as minhas caçadas com voces abri este topico como a 'minha casa museu'.

Espero que gostem dos meus reports, fotos e algo mais daqui da minha zona... bow :cheers

O primeiro evento que irei colocar será o ultimo de 19 e 20 Março de 2008...

DIA 19 DE MARÇO DE 2008

HORA: ENTRE AS 16H E AS 18H

LOCALIZAÇÃO: Nacional 125 perto de Tavira

Evento: Gota Fria

Ora tirar fotos em movimento não é tarefa facil mas foi o melhor que consegui...

Ora ca vinha eu de olhão onde ao chegar á faixa de Tavira - V.R.S.A. deparei-me com isto...







 clap






E continuando em direcçao a Tavira...






E depois deparo-me com grandes abanoes de vento mesmo...











Bonito FUNNEL CLOUD

 :up: bow e acompanhado de  :weather058:






e depoix PUFF






Mais fotos da celula...











E a dissipação do funnel








Proximos eventos registados... esta noite...!!


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2008 às 22:36)

Muito interessante... Podias te metido as fotos em tamanho XXL!


----------

